# Circular Saw, cutting Pavers



## Tommy C (Jul 11, 2005)

Lately my circular saw seems to have less power than it used to when cutting pavers. It's a 7" Milwaukee. It's only 3 years old! Any advice? Is it just burning out?


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

3 years!!??? I think you got your $$$$ out of it.:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

If it's not a worm drive, get one...or get a gas powered demo saw. I go through about 1 a year. $$$$$ So far the best lived one has been a Multiquip, I will buy another Multiquip when this one finally dies. Pretty soon I think.


----------



## NICKPAUS (May 11, 2008)

Buy a real Brick saw I have a MK and it works great. I lost a bid last month for a 3200 sq ft paver driveway to a guy that showed up with a Skilsaw and rented plate compactor that is the size I use to go back over the driveway. Was wondering how he could bid it for less than what it cost me to have done correctly.


----------



## Tommy C (Jul 11, 2005)

I guess I always got a lot of mileage out of my tools...3 years seems short-lived to me :sad:


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

That is hard work cutting pavers with a skillsaw. When I have to do that, I just score them a 1/4" a break them with a chisel, but if I have more than 10 or so I break out the 14" saw.


----------



## Tommy C (Jul 11, 2005)

Do you guys cut the pavers in place around the borders, or mark them, remove, and cut separately? I do the former, hence the 7" saw. Much handier I think.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

If doing it in place, I use a 12" gas portasaw.


----------



## Tommy C (Jul 11, 2005)

I'll have to look into purchasing one of those babies...


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

I used to work for a mason, he had the gas saw (many of them stolen from him), but he used a heavy duty angle grinder (think it was Milwaukee) a lot to cut stuff (the way Tscarborough was saying, score and chisel), worked great.

.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Exactly, Mickyco, and if the break leaves a nose, you use the grinder to knock it off.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

That is how we have done it for Terracotta Mansard Roof angles.










It takes a few wasted, practice cuts to get it just right, but you are given the freedom of compound, complex cuts!


(Minus the guard)


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Leave the guard on, just loosen it so it rotates with pressure. Don't be stupid with your life.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Agreed!


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

Keep the oil in your saw fresh especially when cutting masonry.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

tkle said:


> Keep the oil in your saw fresh especially when cutting masonry.



Oil? In your saw????


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

THis saw uses oil.


----------



## Tommy C (Jul 11, 2005)

Does my Milwaukee circular saw use oil????

Seeing that some power is seemingly lost, is it just time for a new one? Or can something be done to restore power?


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

CJKarl said:


> THis saw uses oil.



Sorry! I was not thinking of a Real Mans Saw. Just the consumer grade crap!


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

i agree, bite the bullet and buy a real brick saw.if you dont want to buy a new one,you can find some good buys on ebay.i bought both my brick saws there.one is a 20" the other a 14" portable.i gave 102.00 for the 20 and 300.00 for the 14.


----------

